
Microsoft will solve cancer within 10 years by reprogramming diseased cells - nvlrtp
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/09/20/microsoft-will-solve-cancer-within-10-years-by-reprogramming-dis/
======
tekni5
Bold claim, hope it's true.

I wonder if health related research will get a huge boost in funding and
research in the near future, as tech billionaires get older and try to escape
age related illnesses or death.

------
squozzer
Or maybe our cells will exhibit the BSOD.

